# Parcel Delivery to Mexico



## edenmayne (May 14, 2011)

Hello

Can people just clarify what can and cannot be sent to Mexico?

I need to send a parcel and it would consist or a few personal items, some clothes - new and sencond hand. Some toilettry items and some paper work and photos....

I am sure I read that I cannot send second hand clothes?? The rules for what I can and cannot send are a bit grey..

I would hate to put all this in once parcel pay $100 to mail it by courier and then have it denied...

Thanks


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

New clothes only, all must have price tags on and have a value of less than one thousand US dollars.

Try google, thats how I found out for you.


----------



## Grizzy (Nov 8, 2010)

My personal theory is that the person who handles the package at Aduana makes the rules. This is based on having numerous packages lost/denied/held up by customs for no apparent reason.
I would send the paperwork in a separate envelope marked "documents". There is a great chance they will arrive intact. The other items are, in my experience, hit and miss.
I call it "Mexican Mailette" with my NoB friends.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

My wife sends second hand clothes nearly every Friday to her sister in GTO . However , we use a private courier service here in Texas . Mark items as gifts not for resale .


----------



## edenmayne (May 14, 2011)

well I guess I wil send documents in seperate envleope and as for the other stuff - chance it haha


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

edenmayne said:


> well I guess I wil send documents in seperate envleope and as for the other stuff - chance it haha



Be very careful, anything marked "made in china" may never make the trip.


----------



## dpebbles (Oct 28, 2011)

pappabee said:


> Be very careful, anything marked "made in china" may never make the trip.


can I ask why that is?


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

dpebbles said:


> can I ask why that is?



Mexico and China have been having an economic war for some years now. The big thing is clothing but almost anything else is subject to 'being lost'.


----------



## jasavak (Nov 22, 2011)

dpebbles said:


> can I ask why that is?


It's not just China . It's all " Fayuca " . Mexico has heavy tariffs on imports to protect their industry . They are particularly concerned of resellers . For example , it will raise a flag if you are trying to import 20 pairs of new blue jeans and a dozen mp3 players .


----------



## Mark1 (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a related question. Has anyone had any experience arranging for a "parcel drop" service on the US side of the border? 

I am well aware of "mail drop" services such as Mail Boxes Etc. who have franchises in boarder towns such as Laredo. And, they have their own private couriers who will haul mail and small parcels from Laredo to SMA or LC/A. But, this isn't quite what I had in mind.

For one thing, I'm moving to Puebla and I don't think Mail Boxes Etc. has enough volume to provide regular service to their affiliate in Puebla. I'm not in much of a hurry to get my mail/parcels. I figure I'll probably make a run to Laredo 3 or 4 times a year to stock-up on stuff I'm better off buying in the US. Or, possibly, I'll find some local guy who - for whatever reason - makes weekly/monthly/irregular runs to Laredo who will act as my "bag man". 

For another, once or twice a year I buy something on E-bay that weighs 100 pounds or so. I don't think Mail Boxes Etc. wants to deal with anything so big or heavy. 

I'm thinking that - somehow - I might find someone who lives in Laredo who would agree to be my mail/parcel-drop for some reasonable amount of money (e.g., maybe $20/month or so). All they would have to do is throw my mail in a box and keep it until I come myself or my "bag man" calls for it. Once or twice a year there might be a big/heavy item they would have to store in their garage. I'd pay extra to take care of something that's big and annoying. 

Has anyone heard of some such arrangement? Did it work well/badly? Anyone with a suggestion as to how to find someone in Laredo who might be reasonably reliable?

Thanks
Mark


----------

